# UH-OH Ted you made the Gubment mad



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.co...749625/28983816


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

BondCoCoyote said:


> It doesn't go anywhere.


Just to outerspace.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard about this Log in but I was not able to access it through your post Tom or the other one ?

Perhaps the government removed it ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what Ted has to say.....sometimes he can go a bit overboard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

linky no worky


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If you're talking about Ted Nugent and the speach at the NRA convention, there's rumors going around he's going to be investigated by the Secret Service for threats against the President. I've listened to his speach and I for one heard no threats.

If he gets investigated, they will probably try and confiscate his weapons and that will get real ugle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/secret-looking-ted-nugent-violent-anti-obama-message-225142639.html


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Don, when i watched the video, the advertisement was in spanish. WTH?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Watch the media turn this into a national crisis..........even at a time of complete irresponsibility 
by the GSA and the Obama Secret Service ....

I for one can't wait until November, even though I'm very concerned about the out come.

Send the message...everyone needs to:

VOTE


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Que


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don. The link worked when I posted it. Don't know what the heck happened. It's gonna get ugly. It's called "freedom of speech" for a reason. It's how he placed some of his words which I won't repeat in fear of reprisal. This country is going in the crapper quick !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bones, they pulled the link breifly to correct a mistake in their report and then reposted.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So that's what happened. Sorry guys, I am not a tech kind of person. I manage to get by, barely. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wasn't you, Yahoo pull the rug out from under you...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This reminds me of another post. I will quote myself. Governments loathe freedom. Ours can not wait to revoke our first two rights.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_"In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem. From time to time we've been tempted to believe that society has become too complex to be managed by self-rule, that government by an elite group is superior to government for, by, and of the people. Well, if no one among us is capable of governing himself, then who among us has the capacity to govern someone else?"_ 

- Ronald Reagan, January 20, 1981


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great quote Mike, Ronald Reagan was a true American and a great president.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think we need to resurrect him.....let's see

Ronald Reagen..President​Jimmy Stuart..Vice President​John Wayne..Secretary of State​George S. Patton..Secretary of Defence​That should about do it.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Scientists need to hurry up with this cloning thing as I want to hunt with Teddy Roosevelt ! lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Great quote Mike, Ronald Reagan was a true American and a great president.


 I totally agree. All of them after Reagan have just set us back so far as rights go. Disgusting.


----------

